# Cycling to work



## dmitry (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone 

As a new guy at AD and a seasoned cyclist I am bravely thinking about possibility to use bicycle during these pleasant winter days.

Route is simple: Reem -> Bateen, but is it legal/safe use common road here?
I saw cycling lane - but it is not very consistent and tend to suddenly disappear after yet another crossroads.

Dubai have flywheel & dubai roadster, Is there any cyclists community within Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You could look up Raha cycling as they're one active group in Abu Dhabi, their focus is training on road bikes for fitness and competitions.

There's not many people cycle by choice on city roads or to commute to work here - it's tough during hot weather and there is a lack of awareness of cyclists generally. 

The groups who train on bikes do not cycle in urban areas in general and usually have a safety car following the group: more so now after several injuries and fatalities in the cycling community due to road accidents.

If you have the option commuting by car will be safer, cycling here is mostly at Train Yas, Al Wathba or Friday mornings..


----------

